# Cloning Flowering Plants



## Alistair (May 25, 2011)

I did some reading and I see that some people have successfully cloned flowering plants.  I took a few cuttings of some plants that are finishing up week 6 of flowering.  I left the bud (or buds) on the cuttings and put them directly into dirt, using quart-sized Ziplock bags for humidity domes.  Will the humidity in this makeshift humidity domes cause any bud rot?  Of course, the plan is to have them root and reveg.  Should they be misted like other clones?


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 25, 2011)

I've successfully taken clones from flowering plants, but always only a week or two into flowering. The later you leave it the more difficult it becomes and you can expect higher failure rate. 

Why not finish plant off, reveg, then take clones ? I think you'd get better results.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2011)

You could do both....I would say to take a bunch of clones as they will be a lot harder to root.  If none of the clones take, you could try a reveg.  I personally really suck at revegging--don't know why, but most of anything I have tried to reveg.....didn't.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 25, 2011)

Don't know why you've had no luck revegging HG. Ive only revegged handful of times with decent results, admittedly got a couple of freaks on one or two occasions but they came good after a while. A lot easier to reveg a grown plant with full root system than try to reveg budding clone with no root system whatsoever.


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2011)

I have reveged once. it worked but took two months.

If you are going to clone flowering plants, take the flower off. Top it.


----------



## Alistair (May 25, 2011)

Okay, thanks.  I was expecting it to be easier than that.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 25, 2011)

Good luck *AListar*....I too dont like the Long time to clone a plant thats farther then 4 weeks into bloom...I do however like to reveg if needed and have done reveg a few times now...Im shocked to Hear *THG  *has issues there as I know she runs her veg room 24/0 and that is best   when reveging...Also bump up the "N"..takeing her back to veg nutes 

take care and be safe


----------



## Alistair (May 26, 2011)

Well, 4u2, the four cuttings I took have lasted 24 hours, they're still healthy-looking. I sure hope they work;  I just love those phenotypes; Jillybean and The Flav (Subcool); they're sugar-coated.


----------



## babysnakess (May 26, 2011)

Get some advanced nutrients root shooters. First time I used them I took my cuttings 2 weeks into 12/12 because my other cloning method failed. Just about everything rooted by 2 weeks. That will be my goal, take cuttings between week 1 and 2 of 12/12 because of height restrictions. This time using root shooters I made a big mistake. I had a spray bottle of one half rubbing alcohol one half water left over from spidermite problems, I poured this on the root shooters by accident to moisterize them and then I flushed with tap water [everything you need to clone is already in the shooters, I washed it out]. Still got at least one half of most cutttings to root. The only one that might not make it is the og kush, but I have larry's og seeds. By the way I sprayed my plants with the alcohol solution five days in a row, and right after spraying you couldn't stand to be in the room for a while, I wiped out my spidermites.





that will be my goal


----------



## Alistair (May 26, 2011)

THG, doesn't revegging require leaving about 1/3 of the buds on the plant?   I wonder why you have bad luck with revegging?  Doesn't it normally work well for others?

I wish I would have cloned during vegetation;  I had no idea how frosty those two phenos would be!


----------



## smokingjoe (May 26, 2011)

Alistair I too would reveg the pheno you wish to save.  

Cloning fully developed buts will work but as you suspect you will have to keep an eye on mould.  Do you have any H2o2; you could add some to kill all the nasty's when you mist.  

They take a fair while to root, 20 days is the longest I've seen. 

Aerocloning will greatly increase success.

Best way to reveg is to take it down to anything you couldn't be bothered processing and let her go.  Leave any large fan leaves you can.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 26, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You could do both....I would say to take a bunch of clones as they will be a lot harder to root. If none of the clones take, you could try a reveg. I personally really suck at revegging--don't know why, but most of anything I have tried to reveg.....didn't.


 
I agree with THG why not try both?..



			
				rosebud said:
			
		

> I have reveged once. it worked but took two months.
> 
> If you are going to clone flowering plants, take the flower off. Top it.


 
Again I Never have done it!,,but I agree with Rosebud take the flower off at least half the clones= make it an expirament we all could take note of. And do it half and half on the clones and the mother like you said keep bottom 1/3rd and leave bud on it as that is where the new growth comes from.  On the Clones though?? dont now,  but imo taking the buds off and just leaving a couple leaves top would help switch the hormones back to veg and concentrate on making roots.  lol I could be way off though! good luck


----------



## Growdude (May 26, 2011)

Alistair said:
			
		

> THG, doesn't revegging require leaving about 1/3 of the buds on the plant? I wonder why you have bad luck with revegging? Doesn't it normally work well for others?
> 
> I wish I would have cloned during vegetation; I had no idea how frosty those two phenos would be!


 

I agree you need to leave some bud sites as the new growth will sprout out of them, it will look like a spinich leaf.


----------



## Alistair (May 26, 2011)

Okay, Rosebud says to remove the buds.  How many think I should remove the buds?

GD, when you said leave bud sites, you were referring to a revegging plant, not a cutting, right?


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2011)

Ok, after you take your cuttings for the clones take the top tiny flower off. 
I have only reveged once, I left about 20 % of the buds on the bottom. I fed N and put under 24 hour light. I just took cuttings of it today for clones and threw the  big mess outside. 
Look at Faders journal on Gold he did. He had a beautiful reveg that he re- flowered the whole thing and it looked great. Mine looked terrible and I needed the room so the clones better take. They will.
I hope that helps Alistair.  ~rb~


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 26, 2011)

Alistair said:
			
		

> Okay, Rosebud says to remove the buds. How many think I should remove the buds?
> 
> GD, when you said leave bud sites, you were referring to a revegging plant, not a cutting, right?


 
I am sure she was talking about the Clones.  Not revegging the plant.

If you really want to save this strain, *I would try cloning and revegging*.

I would imagine that the clones would do better topped (no bud sites) that way ALL new growth is concentrated on making roots. JMO though!

The Rvegging plant MUST keep some bottom buds sites this is where new growth comes from on a reveg.


----------



## Alistair (May 27, 2011)

There's only one bud on each clone.  It won't kill them to remove the buds?  I guess not, or else you wouldn't be telling me to do so.

I forgot to ask:  How much H2O2 per quart of water?  For the time being,  I'm undecided as to remove the bud or not;  so, I want to use the H2O2.

Thanks for all your suggestions.  48 hours later the cuttings still look healthy.  The buds, however, are ripening up.  So, that could be an indication to just whack it off anyway.  But,  if I do that, there will be nothing but leaves.  Just snip the whole bud off?  As you can tell, I'm a bit apprehensive.  I'll get back to my research, and check in later.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 27, 2011)

lol,, I would be too!  *I stated earlier that I have never took clones that late into flower it is just Opinion*..  That is why in an earlier post I said maybe do half the cuttings with no buds and half keep on or 75%/25% I really don't know for sure!!  JMO but you would think the bud would have to be gone for the NEW plant to grow roots, you want roots,  not reveg in da clones...Again I would try multiple ways on this one! if I was you.,,,Reveg the flowering plant, take the cuttings  cut the buds off a few and keep them on a few.  How many cuttings did you take?

And ya your not going to get a good harvest,,,If your prioirty at this point is to keep the strain,,,then just Harvest the top 40% That's All.. Take 30% for cuttings(Get some Good Ones) and then leave 30% for reveg...GOOD LUCK,,, You will still get some good smoke, keep the strain and teach us somthing, all at the same time,,Kinda Cool!


----------



## Hick (May 27, 2011)

Alistair said:
			
		

> There's only one bud on each clone.  It won't kill them to remove the buds?  I guess not, or else you wouldn't be telling me to do so.
> 
> I forgot to ask:  How much H2O2 per quart of water?  For the time being,  I'm undecided as to remove the bud or not;  so, I want to use the H2O2.
> 
> Thanks for all your suggestions.  48 hours later the cuttings still look healthy.  The buds, however, are ripening up.  So, that could be an indication to just whack it off anyway.  But,  if I do that, there will be nothing but leaves.  Just snip the whole bud off?  As you can tell, I'm a bit apprehensive.  I'll get back to my research, and check in later.



DON'T remove the buds.."IME/O"... THAT is where the new growth will start. 
From 'my' experience revegging 'clones' OR 'plants, Cutting first need to 'root', then they will start new growth. Two blueberry cuttings that I had gifted a few years back, were taken from a plant in the 5th-or 6th week of flower(I was told) They took around 60 days to start showing 'new shoots'. 
Previously flowered plants... I've seen as little as 3 weeks, and as many as 6 to see new shoots start sprouting..._from the old bud sites_....


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 27, 2011)

:yeahthat: Not only is the "buds" where the new growth will come from, it is the only place the cutting has any stored nutes for it to use to grow new roots with.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 27, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: Not only is the "buds" where the new growth will come from, it is the only place the cutting has any stored nutes for it to use to grow new roots with.


 
Really,,When you take a Cutting from a plant in Veg, Most nutes come from you feeding them right? Mine always do better and produce roots much faster if I feed them a little.  are the nutes all stored in the leaves?, If the leaves are still nice and green they still work right?  I Got to go take some budding cuttings now just to find out!! LOL,,  It just seems to me you would want the cutting to concentrate on root pruduction right off the bat--Instead of Reveging a cutting!?!, We can't just try to somewhat skip reveg on cuttings and feed them or selves to try and induce a rooting response rather than  reveging, then lastly start root production?  I am just Curious and this is just my Rockie wa of thinking.  Not at all trying to argue, just want to know myself. Thanks!


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 27, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> DON'T remove the buds.."IME/O"... THAT is where the new growth will start.
> From 'my' experience revegging 'clones' OR 'plants, Cutting first need to 'root', then they will start new growth. Two blueberry cuttings that I had gifted a few years back, were taken from a plant in the 5th-or 6th week of flower(I was told) They took around 60 days to start showing 'new shoots'.
> Previously flowered plants... I've seen as little as 3 weeks, and as many as 6 to see new shoots start sprouting..._from the old bud sites_....


 
So just swithcing the light to 24 hours is all you do on a cutting with flower on it and that stops the cutting from the flowering proccess? The cutting will not switch faster without  Bud to keep trying to produce for a week or so?  wow that is a trip,,  So even a flowering cutting will only produce new growth from the bud spot?  If No bud wouldn't the cutting still grow new growth!  lol  sorry I don't speak well!, just a stoner! lol


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 27, 2011)

OK my batteries on my Camera are dead, urrr.  I just took Two cuttings from a plant about 30 days into flower.  I will not cut the bud off of one till I can take pics of the whole deal.. But I am going to put them in the same exact conditions together one topped the other not and I will keep pics posted. I will post first pics tomarrow, we wiil call that day 1 and today day 0..I just want to find out.


----------



## Hick (May 27, 2011)

BudLover#69 said:
			
		

> So just swithcing the light to 24 hours is all you do on a cutting with flower on it and that stops the cutting from the flowering proccess? The cutting will not switch faster without  Bud to keep trying to produce for a week or so?  wow that is a trip,,  So even a flowering cutting will only produce new growth from the bud spot?  If No bud wouldn't the cutting still grow new growth!  lol  sorry I don't speak well!, just a stoner! lol



..."I".... have never witnessed "any" pot plant reveg', that didn't start new growth from the budsites.  
Those were the only cuttings that I ever had that were taken that late in flower, but ALL of the previously flowered plants that I have ever rejuvenated grew "only" from budsites.  I don't see any reason that clones would not act the same.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 27, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..."I".... have never witnessed "any" pot plant reveg', that didn't start new growth from the budsites.
> Those were the only cuttings that I ever had that were taken that late in flower, but ALL of the previously flowered plants that I have ever rejuvenated grew "only" from budsites. I don't see any reason that clones would not act the same.


 
Ya I got so darn curious I went to my flower room and took two cuttings from the same plant about 30 days into flower.  I'm going to Find out now just for shits and giggles..  what one Roots first and the deal with New growth.    I'll post pics, got dead batteries today.


----------



## Alistair (May 27, 2011)

Just a quick word of thanks (must head off to work).  Thanks RNBYH, THG, BUDLover, Hick, Smokingjoe, et al, for the advice.  I'll get back in touch and let you know what I've done.  For the time being,  I left the buds on.  

Thanks


----------



## Alistair (May 30, 2011)

Update:  All cuttings(Five days old) seem to still be alive.  Some of the bottom leaves are dying, but there's enough green elsewhere, that I feel positive about, at least one, taking root.

If you haven't tried The Flav (SUbcool), then you might want to give it a try.  Some early harvest buds (a little premature, perhaps) have proven to be quite good, with a unique, and dreamy-type high.  I was at work, doing some routine stuff, and all of a sudden, things, for some reason, didn't quite make sense anymore, a rather unusual, pleasant high.  I think I might prefer the Flav to Jillybean.  Time will tell.

I smoked the samples;  I didn't use the vaporizer.


Happy Memorial Day.


----------



## snicklefritz (Jun 2, 2011)

I have read a few times to leave the flowers on. I would think that would be the way to go. I would think it should offer more growth sites, depending on the size of the clone. I currently have 2 clones from a flowering plant growing now. I have noticed they are extremely branchy, and thinner stemmed, with shoots coming out of shoots. Mine took 14 days to show decent root growth, and those were just in a blacked out whipped cream bowl, filled with used aquarium water. Now that I realized I just rambled on...Would keep an eye out for mold with the domes on them.


----------

